# Since the Dog Whisperer came to the UK on TV



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it my imagination, or have more people started thinking like Ceasar and his pack mentality ?

I know that since started watching the program and trying to use his methods, ( with great sucess I think) I have become more aware of other dog folks walking tall, and talking more about leadership and less about training, at the same time they look at their dog/s as part of the family pack....

also, its just been pointed out to me by the alpha female of the house, that my attempts to establish an air of calm assertivenes has been beneficial with the children too...(apparently beating them with a large stick of celery wasnt the best way to get respect and obedience, :wink: )

I do definitely, and seriously notice that my dogs are happier and a lot less stressed since I stopped allowing them to rule the house.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooooooooooh bandy was watching the lovely Cesar (is it wrong to fancy him?????) last night on Sky at 7pm then his new series on Nat Geo at 8pm. Did you see him with the author of Marley and Me??? He has a new dog called Gracie who had eaten two of their pet chickens 8O 8O 8O and nearly had duck breast to follow as they dangled poor ducky in front of it!!!! Following in Marleys footsteps methinks............................

Keep on being Dominant and not Aggressive ssssssssssssssssssssst!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant believe this, as just walked the dog in the wet and the rain and he has walked past 2 other dogs with no problem today with me doing it how ceaser does it, a pull and a little knudge and I get in and there you are talking about my hero.
I follow all his rules and Im getting a brilliant dog from that nervous pathetic, beaten and kicked and lived a rotten life (a right little break your heart) 1 year old I gave a home to 2 years ago.
http://www.cesarmillaninc.com/ I adore the man.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Ooooooooooooh bandy was watching the lovely Cesar (*is it wrong to fancy him*?????)


Not exactly *wrong *Carol, but I have to say I don't!! 8O 8O



carolgavin said:


> He has a new dog called Gracie who had eaten two of their pet chickens 8O 8O 8O


Our new(ish) dog called Gracie is developing suspect habits as well.

She comes and asks for a drop of been whenever I open a can, and that's OK as a lot of dogs like beer.

How many like single malt though? :? :?

She does, although I confess to being horribly mean when she asks for her share. She only gets a spot of Famous Grouse.
  8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooooooooooh bandy was watching the lovely Cesar (*is it wrong to fancy him*?????)
> ...


I think Zeb you need to watch Dog Whisperer you havent got this dog ownership quiet right :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No arguments there Mavis. She owns me!! 8O   

The little sod still has to do as she is told though, and as Bandy said in his opening post, she's a lot happier and more content as a result.

You don't really think I'd give her a taste of Scotch if she didn't sit and give me a paw first!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> [
> She only gets a spot of Famous Grouse.
> 8O


cheap skate    8O 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> No arguments there Mavis. She owns me!! 8O
> 
> The little sod still has to do as she is told though, and as Bandy said in his opening post, she's a lot happier and more content as a result.
> 
> You don't really think I'd give her a taste of Scotch if she didn't sit and give me a paw first!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


Headlines

Drunk dog in charge of her master ZEBEDEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Carol,
I quite fancy Caesar too and have done for quite a while, did I never tell you???
I visited my friend last year and her dog is the worst behaved dog I have ever come across. Within two minutes I had him lying quietly on the floor, relaxed and well behaved. My friend said that she had never seen him like that in four years, she couldn't figure out how I had done it. 
It is so simple and there is no need for anybody to have rude dogs, making like they own the place.
All that and a dishy presenter too!!!

Ca


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I too watch Cesar and confess to his approach being very logical. I particularly like the way he does not differentiate by size or breed of dog, they are all just "dog"! sI hear a lot of folk now "psssshhhttt"ing their dogs. I use it for our dobe when she needs reminder, we have always used the principles of "nothing in life is free" and it seems to have worked in that she is not a complete delinquent.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Never watched it but have taken advice from here and must say my evil biatch is becoming alot nicer lately. She is getting used to motorhoming alot and when we went away recently to Whitby she was almost a dream until she got run over by a labrador but am thinking that not a bad thing - she ran into sea and loved it.

shhhhh don't tell my boy dog but he going for the snip tomorrow am really worried he might suspect something as we walk through Vet's door.

Greenie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't got "posh" tv  so I have not seen it. I do worry when these programmes come on tv though. It makes it look all so easy when a dog is cured within the hour or so that the programme is on.

There is a very good article in Dogs Today (highly recommended) magazine this month about this very subject. Victoria Stilwell (and Ian Dunbar for that matter) was saying much the same thing. She says she is very careful now about stressing that some problems will take a long time and a lot of patience. The upshot of the article was that if it makes people get in touch with a good dog trainer then it can only be a good thing. Can't argue with that :lol: 

If old Cesar is advocating lots of exercise though I am with him on that one :lol: Not sure about the roller skates though - he must really trust his dogs :roll: 

Pat


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

patp said:


> IIt makes it look all so easy when a dog is cured within the hour or so that the programme is on.


Never happens Pat.... there are loads of reminders and warnings not to try this at home without qualified advice and the 'training' (sic) period can be days weeks or months and the programme always makes that point... worth watching if you get the chance


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

xgx said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> > IIt makes it look all so easy when a dog is cured within the hour or so that the programme is on.
> ...


He is a very brilliant man he just loves dogs and so has a way with them.
I have had a person using dog whisperer trailning here in UK with my Louis as he wouldnt walk with other dogs and she had him walking with her 2 dogs in half an hour.
First with 1 dog and then with 2 dogs it was great.
She said Dog Whisperes charge £95.00 per hour wow!!!

Mavis


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds good to me.
I will tell him indoors I want a posh telly for Christmas then :wink: .

Pat


----------



## 118111 (Nov 10, 2008)

My neurotic German Shep is finally listening to me better thanks to Cesar!

When using the hoover she would attack it and go crazyyyyyy!!!! But I did that shhhh and pinch thing and walking towards her and now she is an Angel.

She does still test me but she is definitely doing better, my hubby is amazed. I just wish I could have a couple hours training with Cesar.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

To be pedantic he doesn't claim to be a dog trainer. He rahabilitates dogs and he trains their owners. I recall one episode he judged a trainer was needed so got in a professional dog trainer.

I have a different problem. How can I get Zoe to misbehave so I have something to fix?

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

patp said:


> Sounds good to me.
> I will tell him indoors I want a posh telly for Christmas then :wink: .
> 
> Pat


Or buy his Video but I love watching the programmes and try things out as Louis then gets an all round training and we have fun together (no not on roller skates yet.) 8O 
He uses a method showing you the spot on the jaw where Louis wont move, my you should see the look I get from his eyes when I do that one. :roll:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

locovan said:


> ...
> He uses a method showing you the spot on the jaw where Louis wont move, my you should see the look I get from his eyes when I do that one. :roll:


Missed that one Mavis, tell me more.... does it work on humans? :wink:

Have you seen the price of those mini foot bikes in the UK? Can't remember the exact price but my initial response was unprintable...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

xgx said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Right !! he twists the dog on to his side and lays his hand on the dogs face he then puts his thumb or finger on the skin on the corner of the mouth and puts slight preasure on it and under the chin with the other fingers and the dog cant move.
It was to calm a biting dog but I just try all these things out with Louis and he couldnt move but his eyes ----- he glared at me.
Does it work on humans ---hang on :? ---------- Errr no hubby can still bite and tell me "Oui clear off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

All his things are dear in england my friend paid over £20-£30 for the jacket with weights in for her Jack Russel.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

:lol: I had half an idea that Ray might end up being a guinea pig :lol:


----------

